# Canadian with a question for American retirees about health care costs



## Karen100 (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi all;

I’ve been reading many on-line forums about retirement and most are U.S. based. Naturally health insurance and health care costs are a significant factor for many Americans who are retiring or are already retired, especially those on a tighter budget.

As a Canadian, the only health care expenses I have are dental and drug costs (for prescriptions, we pay a $100 deductable and then drugs are about 6 bucks a prescription after that.) I don’t have to pay for hospital stays, doctor visits, medical testing, etc.  For example: my father, who is 98, was recently admitted to hospital after a fall in his seniors residence. He was in the hospital for a month, during which time he had several cat scans, xrays, physio and OT.  He paid nothing-- except for the ambulance.  An American aquaintance told me that if this had happened to her father, he would have born significant costs. 

My question is:  how do my neighbours to the south manage retirement with health care costs? What portion of your monthly expenses are set aside for premiums?

Thanks in advance for sharing.


----------



## tortiecat (Feb 20, 2019)

I am surprised that your Dad had to pay for the ambulance; here in Quebec, or  at least where I live, seniors do
not have to pay for this service.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 20, 2019)

The answer to your question about American health care for seniors is, "it depends."   Variables include eligibility for Medicare, supplemental policies, drug coverage, etc.   So there is no blanket answer to how much it costs for health coverage.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 20, 2019)

tortiecat said:


> I am surprised that your Dad had to pay for the ambulance; here in Quebec, or  at least where I live, seniors do
> not have to pay for this service.


That’s interesting. I will definitely be  investigating into this.


----------



## Karen100 (Feb 20, 2019)

tortiecat said:


> I am surprised that your Dad had to pay for the ambulance; here in Quebec, or  at least where I live, seniors do
> not have to pay for this service.


 
You know, now I’m not sure. I remember him commenting on the cost of the ambulance ride, and there being a co-pay, but that was for a ride to a Michigan hospital’s cath lab, and wasn’t for this particular visit.


----------



## Karen100 (Feb 20, 2019)

I was aware there were many variables in the determination of your health care coverage costs but was wondering what anecdotal information people could provide.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 20, 2019)

I'll not discuss personal finances on the internet, but suffice it to say "it isn't cheap".

On the other hand, my parents lived on the US/Canada border and a lot of Canadians did (and still do as far as I know) come to the US for medical services.  I understand there can be seriously long wait times in Canada to get some appointments.  When I need medical care here I can usually get in within 24 hours, possibly up to a week for specialty services.


----------



## Karen100 (Feb 20, 2019)

Tommy said:


> I'll not discuss personal finances on the internet, but suffice it to say "it isn't cheap".
> 
> On the other hand, my parents lived on the US/Canada border and a lot of Canadians did (and still do as far as I know) come to the US for medical services.  I understand there can be seriously long wait times in Canada to get some appointments.  When I need medical care here I can usually get in within 24 hours, possibly up to a week for specialty services.



While there are wait time for some select elective services, Canadians are able to access medical services in a timely fashion. It is a fallacy that Canadians routinely seek medical attention in the US because they can’t get medical service in their own country.  I’ve lived on the border my entire life, and I know no-one who has found it necessary to get basic medical care in the US. But there are agreements between Canadian and American hospitals on the border to provide certain services to the other, as there are agreements to provide fire services, etc. 

I had cancer twice and received timely medical care both times. A friend had a seizure and within the week had brain surgery and a diagnosis. A few years ago I fell and had to go to the emergency department.  I rec’d a series of xrays which determined that I broke my kneecap.  This was on a Saturday evening. I had a consult with an orthopedic surgeon on Monday. Fortunately I didn’t need the surgery.  There was no wait. 

My question wasn’t to start a debate about the merits of either system, but to ask Americans about their medical costs, which have been the subject of much discussion in the news over the past decade.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 20, 2019)

I’ve never heard of anyone seeking medical attention from the United States that didn’t have to. It’s expensive.


----------



## Karen100 (Feb 20, 2019)

Very expensive, for sure.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm very glad to learn that, Karen.  And, yes, it is very expensive here.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 21, 2019)

There are those here that have a retirement medical, from a company they worked for, plus Medicare. They are the lucky ones, because a company retirement medical can be so, so much less, and take care of more, than Medicare does. 

Currently, I use both my Veterans Admin. (VA) Medical, Medicare A/B, a supplement from Florida Blue (Blue Cross-Blue Shield) and drug plan from Humana Walmart. Only things I get done thru the VA is labs, a consultation for the labs and any prescriptions I need. 

My wife has Medicare A/B as well and the same supplement and drug plan I do. She doesn't use her company medical. 

We have a monthly premium payment and a year deductable. I think my monthly is $115, up from original $108 and my wife pays a little more due to her income on a full-time job. 

In 2015, I had left shoulder rotator cuff surgery and it cost some $35k plus the rehab, but we only paid about $600.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 21, 2019)

Karen100 said:
			
		

> My question wasn’t to start a debate about the merits of either system, but to ask Americans about their medical costs, which have been the subject of much discussion in the news over the past decade.



It varies so much that it's not really possible to give you a good answer for the country. If you're on Medicare, with a 'best' supplement and a drug plan, you're talking around $375 a month (in round numbers). There is no dental or vision care in that, so if you need glasses or get regular checkups, I would say your costs are $400+ a month. I consider that a bargain based on the fact I retired early and paid $700 a month for private health insurance, with a huge deductible.

As far as what 'portion' of income is used for medical expenses, it's impossible to say. This is a subject I've read about for some time and there is no simple answer. There is just such a huge variance in out-of-pocket costs for people depending on age and their health condition. And, there are no really good studies on how much income seniors have. We have some census data, but the accuracy of that data is questionable. And, of course, we have huge income disparities in the U.S., so some people like myself find Medicare/supplement costs as insignificant, while others have to choose whether to eat or pay their premiums.

We do know, going forward, that an ever-increasing percentage of seniors are retiring into poverty, or close to it, making health care expenses an even greater issue.


----------



## Karen100 (Feb 21, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> There are those here that have a retirement medical, from a company they worked for, plus Medicare. They are the lucky ones, because a company retirement medical can be so, so much less, and take care of more, than Medicare does.
> 
> Currently, I use both my Veterans Admin. (VA) Medical, Medicare A/B, a supplement from Florida Blue (Blue Cross-Blue Shield) and drug plan from Humana Walmart. Only things I get done thru the VA is labs, a consultation for the labs and any prescriptions I need.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you’ve got a good plan for your family.  Amazing what health care costs nowadays.  Technology is great but it’s costly.


----------



## Karen100 (Feb 21, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> It varies so much that it's not really possible to give you a good answer for the country.  And, of course, we have huge income disparities in the U.S., so some people like myself find Medicare/supplement costs as insignificant, while others have to choose whether to eat or pay their premiums.



Hear that. Some in Canada have to choose between eating, or seeing and having teeth. :distrust:  Unless seniors have work plan which continued into their retirement which covered those services, they’re on the hook to pay for dental and vision.  The costs can sure add up.  Our new provincial gov’t has announced it plans to provide subsidy to seniors for dental and vision, but we’ll have to see if that’s just a campaign promise or something they will actually do.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 21, 2019)

Karen100 said:


> Hear that. Some in Canada have to choose between eating, or seeing and having teeth. :distrust:  Unless seniors have work plan which continued into their retirement which covered those services, they’re on the hook to pay for dental and vision.  The costs can sure add up.  Our new provincial gov’t has announced it plans to provide subsidy to seniors for dental and vision, but we’ll have to see if that’s just a campaign promise or something they will actually do.


It sounds promising. I hope it goes through.


----------



## Karen100 (Feb 21, 2019)

So do I, Keesha.  I’m one of those people whose work benefits was inadequate to cover vision and dental in retirement, so I pay out of pocket.  I imagine it would be income-driven, though, which might disclude many seniors who need it.  We’ll see.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 21, 2019)

The simple fact is that health care in the U.S. costs almost twice as much as what the rest of the civilized world has to pay....and the last time the WHO ranked the nations by value received for their money, the U.S. came in at about number 35.  Our "For Profit" system is headed for a brick wall, and it won't be long before programs such as Medicare become almost unsustainable.  

No nations system is perfect, but there are certainly a lot of things that could be adopted here that would bring our system more in line with the rest of the world.  However, so long as the drug companies, and our "Health Care System" continue to be among the most generous contributors to our politicians campaign funds, we can only expect costs to continue to spiral out of control.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 21, 2019)

Drug companies are vicious vultures. One of many examples is Humira is five times more expensive here than in Europe. They can literally charge any thing they want to patients. I oppose the  free healthcare for all but we definitely need a change. A helicopter ride to the hospital is around $6.000 and ambulances are 6,7,8+ hundred


----------



## wvnewbie (Feb 22, 2019)

Medicare and I pay $237.48 per month for a "Supplemental" policy that covers everything including co-pays. No dental. No vision. Another $13.00 / month for meds.  I am not a vet; so, no VA-type help.  No pension nor company coverage.  Always had great health; but, now...  Well crap!  Heart, knees, etc.  FORTUNATELY the aforementioned insurance has covered every penny - nothing out of pocket!  Out of pocket dental expenses are becoming problematic...


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2019)

wvnewbie said:


> I am not a vet; so, no VA-type help.


AFAIK, VA medical is only for "service related" conditions.


----------



## norman (Feb 26, 2019)

You got that rite.





fmdog44 said:


> drug companies are vicious vultures. One of many examples is humira is five times more expensive here than in europe. They can literally charge any thing they want to patients. I oppose the  free healthcare for all but we definitely need a change. A helicopter ride to the hospital is around $6.000 and ambulances are 6,7,8+ hundred


----------



## JimW (Feb 26, 2019)

Don M. said:


> The simple fact is that health care in the U.S. costs almost twice as much as what the rest of the civilized world has to pay....and the last time the WHO ranked the nations by value received for their money, the U.S. came in at about number 35.  Our "For Profit" system is headed for a brick wall, and it won't be long before programs such as Medicare become almost unsustainable.  No nations system is perfect, but there are certainly a lot of things that could be adopted here that would bring our system more in line with the rest of the world.  However, so long as the drug companies, and our "Health Care System" continue to be among the most generous contributors to our politicians campaign funds, we can only expect costs to continue to spiral out of control.



Don, not to get off topic here, US Medicare is one of the best run systems in the world. It's costs per person and quality of care are fairly low compared to other countries that have universal healthcare and just like Social Security it is very sustainable with proper adjustments to the payment structure.

Karen, my wife is Canadian (also from Ontario), and she absolutely hates the for profit US healthcare system as do I. It is so confusing and cluttered with red tape compared to the Canadian single payer system. So many people in the US scoff at the "Socialist Healthcare" in Canada, yet it reportedly costs less per person to maintain and routinely rates much higher in quality of care and patient satisfaction than the US system does. I'd like to see the US adopt a single payer system as well.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 26, 2019)

JimW said:


> Don, not to get off topic here, US Medicare is one of the best run systems in the world. It's costs per person and quality of care are fairly low compared to other countries that have universal healthcare and just like Social Security it is very sustainable with proper adjustments to the payment structure.
> 
> Karen, my wife is Canadian (also from Ontario), and she absolutely hates the for profit US healthcare system as do I. It is so confusing and cluttered with red tape compared to the Canadian single payer system. So many people in the US scoff at the "Socialist Healthcare" in Canada, yet it reportedly costs less per person to maintain and routinely rates much higher in quality of care and patient satisfaction than the US system does. I'd like to see the US adopt a single payer system as well.



Yes, Medicare is a fairly good plan...IF a person also has a Medicare Supplement plan to go along with basic Medicare.  Otherwise, the co-pays, etc., for basic Medicare can quickly add up to a substantial amount.  Health care costs are probably the biggest reason why so many people, especially seniors, are at the brink of bankruptcy.  Presently, Health Care (Medicare) is the single largest part of the U.S. federal budget (28%)...surpassing Pensions (25%), and military expenses (22%).  

Unless something major occurs in the near future, Medicare will be in serious financial trouble within the next decade,  Most other nations stress Preventative Care, but here the emphasis seems to be keeping our Health Care System and the Drug Companies awash in cash.  

Here, 7 of the top 10 highest paid careers are in the Health Care Industry., and Prescription drug prices are going off the charts.  But, like everything else in this country, nothing of substance happens in Washington, Until it becomes a Crisis....and that day is fast approaching.


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 15, 2019)

Here in Tennessee the cost for a helicopter ride too hospital is 25,000 a medical worker in ER told me.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 15, 2019)

tortiecat said:


> I am surprised that your Dad had to pay for the ambulance; here in Quebec, or  at least where I live, seniors do
> not have to pay for this service.


It depends on your income for ambulance in Ontario. Lower incomes can have it without cost. Also private plans are available which cover dental, hearing aids and other costs. My friend has a policy. But I don't know if the premiums are worth it.


----------



## Islandgypsy (Nov 15, 2019)

I’m Canadian but moved to the US long ago and now live in Florida full time. Typically, retirees pay a supplement of about $300 monthly to cover the potential gap to their Medicare free retirement health care. Any health care is then free to me. I use the VA though because they’re very experienced at fixing what goes wrong with old men.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 16, 2019)

Islandgypsy said:


> I use the VA though because they’re very experienced at fixing what goes wrong with old men.


Is it true that they give the old men ****** at bedtime so they don't roll out of bed??


----------



## Keesha (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 16, 2019)

I love travelling but have kept away a lot from the "Good ole' USA" because of the cost of health care.  When I was in Spain, I got free health care.  In South Africa &  Mexico, I paid out of my own pocket but hey, spending 45 minutes with a doctor & pay $60 is still pretty cheap comparing the same time spent with a MD in the USA.  Sure would love to go again & see Yellowstone & Utah but then the cost of health insurance at my age is pretty sad!


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 16, 2019)

Islandgypsy said:


> I’m Canadian but moved to the US long ago and now live in Florida full time. Typically, retirees pay a supplement of about $300 monthly to cover the potential gap to their Medicare free retirement health care. Any health care is then free to me. I use the VA though because they’re very experienced at fixing what goes wrong with old men.


Question? Are those premiums deductible from income tax. Private plans are deductible in Canada.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 16, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> I love travelling but have kept away a lot from the "Good ole' USA" because of the cost of health care.  When I was in Spain, I got free health care.  In South Africa &  Mexico, I paid out of my own pocket but hey, spending 45 minutes with a doctor & pay $60 is still pretty cheap comparing the same time spent with a MD in the USA.  Sure would love to go again & see Yellowstone & Utah but then the cost of health insurance at my age is pretty sad!


Well you can get insurance at a reasonable cost for travelling but previous conditions are not covered. I know people who travel without insurance and some of them are rich. If they get sick they come back to Canada for treatment.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 16, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Question? Are those premiums deductible from income tax. Private plans are deductible in Canada.


Sure would love to hear where I can get this $300 health insurance while in the USA?  If you know, please write me.  We spent 2 winters down in Port Isabel, near the Rio Grande in Texas.  We stayed in Long Island Village which was the last stop light before that 2.7 mile bridge to South Padre Island.  Sure would love to go back there.  All the folks were real nice.  We had wonderful chicken dinners, great dances, live Bluegrass & country entertainment, Happy Hours, a library.  You could go out & we would enjoy $2 breakfasts.  We used to go see "Mixed Bag" which was a senior couple who played & sang all those wonderful old songs.  All those places in the Rio Grande Valley were extra nice to seniors.  It all lasted until Spring Break when all those kids arrived & most of us headed back up north for the border.


----------



## Islandgypsy (Nov 16, 2019)

To be clear. American’s collecting social security retirement benefits may insure themselves for the unpaid portion of Medicare coverage and prescriptions typically for about $300 monthly. That is a supplement to their Medicare coverage.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 16, 2019)

My parents travelled to Florida for 30 years to spend 6 months a year there. The reason they stopped is because their insurance costs too much.

They are from Canada. The idea that if you get sick you just move back to Canada to get treatment is ideal if it’s not an emergency. If you end up in hospital that’s another story and you can’t predict things like this and you’d be paying through the nose otherwise.


----------



## tortiecat (Nov 16, 2019)

As Keesha said if you have an emergency you need immediate attention!  As a senior with pre-conditions
I can no longer get out- of- country insurance, therefore I do not travel anymore.


----------



## TravelinMan (Nov 16, 2019)

Healthcare and insurance premiums all cost money.  But being retired it is just one more area that has to be paid for.  If a person plans for these costs then it will not be a back-breaker.

I know there are some that have to decide between a necessity, like food and shelter, and healthcare, but that is usually because of poor choices they have made in their past.  

Our "Healthcare System" may not be the most efficient or cost-effective, but that should not mean that we have to throw everything away and start something new.  Let's make some tweaks and make the system better.  So far those who are running for leadership in our country have not come up with anything sustainable.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 16, 2019)

Karen100 said:


> Hi all;
> 
> I’ve been reading many on-line forums about retirement and most are U.S. based. Naturally health insurance and health care costs are a significant factor for many Americans who are retiring or are already retired, especially those on a tighter budget.
> 
> ...


Count your blessings everyday that the majority of your healthcare cost is covered.  Hubby and I may have to move to Canada!!!  Once we reach 65 or are on disability our hospital cost are covered by Medicare Part A but we are responsible for obtaining Part B Medicare which takes care of office visits - minus the copay and in some cases deductibles.


----------



## GreenSky (Nov 17, 2019)

Islandgypsy said:


> To be clear. American’s collecting social security retirement benefits may insure themselves for the unpaid portion of Medicare coverage and prescriptions typically for about $300 monthly. That is a supplement to their Medicare coverage.


To be even clearer, very few of my clients are paying more than $200 a month for a supplement and drug plan.

Rick


----------

